# prestwich and whalley



## SilentGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of prestwich asylum and whalley asylum? i cant seem to find pics anywhere. Due to me not being able to use whittingham in any way i now have to find somewhere else. Somehow i found out about these 2 places but know nothing about it.


----------



## Pete (Apr 19, 2007)

Prestwich asylum still exists as Prestwich hospital, located off Bury New Road, in Prestwich, north of Manchester. A massive proportion of it has been demolished and part of the site is occupied by a supermarket, the rest is empty - all the remaining buildings are in mental health associated uses. For photos of what is left heres a link to my website 

Whalley asylum was in fact a mental deficiency institution (learning disabilities hospital) and was known for most of it's existence as Calderstones hospital. It was west of the town of Whalley near Blackburn. The vast majority of it has been demolished and replaced by housing. A handful of other buildings are still in use by the NHS. 

Pete


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 19, 2007)

My ex-girlfirend spent some time in Prestwich due to depression. 

As it wasn't on the Urbex list I had assumed it was just a section of a general hospital.


----------



## Pete (Apr 19, 2007)

Richard Davies;12212; said:


> My ex-girlfirend spent some time in Prestwich due to depression.
> 
> As it wasn't on the Urbex list I had assumed it was just a section of a general hospital.



It was the 2nd Lancashire asylum opened on the same day as Rainhill (3rd Lancashire asylum) and has taken mentally ill patients for it's entire existence. I presume it wasn't on Simon's list as it did not appear in SAVE's Mind over Matter publication. Bizarrely, neither was the 5th Lancashire asylum which became Winwick hospital (and a number of others).


----------



## marked-man (Dec 27, 2011)

Calderstones was built as the sixth of the Lancashire County Asylums although never opening as such due to the Great War when it became The Duke of Lancasters Military Hospital. The asylum railway brought in the wounded from the ports of Dover and Southampton. With the passing of the 1913 Mental Defeciency Act the hospital in 1921 became the Calderstones Certified Instition for Mental Defectives.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 27, 2011)

What did you mean about not being able to use Whittingham? Did you mean you couldn't get in?


----------



## krela (Dec 27, 2011)

This is a 4 year old thread...


----------

